# 2.7t Squeal: Serpentine Belt or a Pulley?



## bwebster123 (Dec 28, 2009)

The belt has 50,000 miles on it; it was replaced at 100,000 when timing belt was replaced. The belt is snug, maybe 1 cm deflection when I push on the longest throw. It appears that the pulleys are turning true (naked eye observation) although the belt does track very slightly back and forth on one pulley.
All audio clues sound like loose belt. Worst when first started then gets mosty better. However, a solid rev of the motor will almost always produce a squeal. I listened carefully with the hood open and might hear a constant very quiet squealing but am not sure that it is not something else. I have never had a pulley go before so ask for any experience you might have with this. Happy Holidays and thanks in advance!


----------



## WolfsburgVW96 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: 2.7t Squeal: Serpentine Belt or a Pulley? (bwebster123)*

You replace the serpentine belt tensioner as well when replacing the timing belt?


----------



## bwebster123 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: 2.7t Squeal: Serpentine Belt or a Pulley? (WolfsburgVW96)*

I not sure if they did. Calling now....


----------

